# Dog / kennel name that does NOT sound german?



## TxFig (Feb 26, 2012)

I know my grandfather would be upset with me (being that he immigrated from Germany in the early 1900's), but...

1) How badly would I be looked down at if I named my new pup with a non-German sounding name?

2) I already have a kennel name from the few litters we produced of Labrador Retrievers (before I retired from playing the field games): Cornerstone Retrievers (not the one in florida).
How bad would it be if I kept it if and when I ever get that involved with German Shepherds?


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Depends on how well known Cornerstone Retrievers was. Why wouldn't you use "von Eckstein" which is from Cornerstone in German? Or "Vom Grundstein" also means cornerstone or foundation stone (depends on the translation)


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Nothing at all wrong with having a non-German kennel name. The only thing to be aware of is that there tends to be a trend in GSDs where most English names are associated with American show lines, and most German names with European lines (show or working). Not that you can't breed Euro lines with an English name, or American lines with a German name... you certainly can. Just something to be aware of as a lot of people might assume the type of lines based just on the kennel name and depending on what sort of lines you desire to breed, that may be something that would matter to you, or it may not.

As far as kennel names go Cornerstone would be a good one. Though of course you should make sure that it isn't a name already in use by another GSD breeder.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

What Chris said. 

I tend to do the same thing - if I see 'Dancer's Wild Star' (or whatever composes an AKC name), I assume American lines. If I see Von/Vom -somethingIcan'tpronounce- I assume European.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Konotashi said:


> What Chris said.
> 
> I tend to do the same thing - if I see 'Dancer's Wild Star' (or whatever composes an AKC name), I assume American lines. If I see Von/Vom -somethingIcan'tpronounce- I assume European.


 
Thats funny!... but so true!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Very true--I generally assume (with a few notable exceptions) that if the kennel name is English the line is ASL, and if the kennel name is German, the line is European.

I always wondered how you would translate "Freestep" into German. I tried the Google translator for the literal, but I don't know if it would really make sense.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You can give your puppy whatever "first name" or call name you like. They don't have to be German. Mine are Rocky and Kopper--certainly not German names.

However, if you're planning to breed be aware that your kennel name is part of marketing. If I'm in the market for a Euro line dog and I see "Cornerstone's Maximus" I'm not likely to give a second glance, just assuming that it's not a breeding I'm interested in. 

When you purchase a puppy, your purchase contract might require you to name your dog with the name of the kennel that produced him/her. By my purchase contract, my puppy was required to be named K_________ vom Felsschlucht Bach. The only thing I got to pick was a first name that started with K. You may not be able to name a dog __________ vom Cornerstone or Cornerstone's ______________ until you breed one yourself.


----------

